# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  kardiolog dziecięcy kraków

## oliwia

Witam
proszę mi polecic jakiegoś kardiologa dziecięcego z Krakowa lub Nowego Targu, KTÓRY JEST NAPRAWDĘ DOBRYM LEKARZEM!!!

----------

